# Any one had this happen to their re edition?



## bussbuss

The handles of my Prada Re-Edition 2005 Saffiano leather bag literally just came off. I have had the bag for about 9 months and I bought it straight from prada online. Do you guys think this can be fixed. I am so sad and disappointed


----------



## shazzy99

Suggest to contact them through the website. Recently lost my dust bag while on a quick holiday and they were super helpful and arranged for me to pick up replacement at my local store. I’m in Australia, customer service was great when I dealt with them I live chat. I’m positive that there was a 2 year warranty on my bag, I bought in store, and they were able to find my purchase history, so am sure would be able to find yours too and give you best way forward. Good luck


----------



## bussbuss

shazzy99 said:


> Suggest to contact them through the website. Recently lost my dust bag while on a quick holiday and they were super helpful and arranged for me to pick up replacement at my local store. I’m in Australia, customer service was great when I dealt with them I live chat. I’m positive that there was a 2 year warranty on my bag, I bought in store, and they were able to find my purchase history, so am sure would be able to find yours too and give you best way forward. Good luck


Thank  I’ll do so


----------



## lill_canele

I'm sorry . I have heard of Prada online orders not being the best quality: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/prada-quality-control-issues.1045453/

I've had mine for about 11 months now and I have not had any issues. However, I did buy mine in store and it was a brand new one that just arrived fully wrapped/packaged which I got to inspect before purchasing.

Your closures seem to be undone so it appears that there is no damage to the metal or leather itself. Therefore, I believe it should be repairable. Probably best to contact customer service, hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## bussbuss

lill_canele said:


> I'm sorry . I have heard of Prada online orders not being the best quality: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/prada-quality-control-issues.1045453/
> 
> I've had mine for about 11 months now and I have not had any issues. However, I did buy mine in store and it was a brand new one that just arrived fully wrapped/packaged which I got to inspect before purchasing.
> 
> Your closures seem to be undone so it appears that there is no damage to the metal or leather itself. Therefore, I believe it should be repairable. Probably best to contact customer service, hope everything turns out okay!


Awwww I didn’t know ordering online was not the best decision. I just hope they are willing to fix or replace it


----------



## Moxisox

bussbuss said:


> Awwww I didn’t know ordering online was not the best decision. I just hope they are willing to fix or replace it


Did they end up repairing or replacing your bag?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

bussbuss said:


> Awwww I didn’t know ordering online was not the best decision. I just hope they are willing to fix or replace it


I disagree. I've ordered nothing but online and have never had a problem. It's still Prada and not some outlet or pre-owned. Why is online supposedly not great?


----------



## lill_canele

Pop Art Suzy said:


> I disagree. I've ordered nothing but online and have never had a problem. It's still Prada and not some outlet or pre-owned. Why is online supposedly not great?



I believe that was just a general statement. No harm intended.   

Going into the store in-person and inspecting all the items and getting the choice to choose the bag just gives many of us a peace of mind that there is nothing wrong from the beginning (or at least everything appears normal.)

Ordering online just has that small risk of potentially not being the quality one expects.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/prada-quality-control-issues.1045453/page-2
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/prada-return-sent-back-to-me-help-me-please.1047821/page-4

And these concerns are not just at Prada's online orders. In the past year or so, there have been many threads on problems with Dior orders as well. And, unfortunately, the worst part for many of us is making that return.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/online-order-issue-with-dior.1049582/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dior-com-order-disaster.1050889/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/negative-experience-ordering-from-dior-online.1045739/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dior-refusing-return.1052786/

Of course the ones who have issues are more likely to post on this forum (or talk about their problems in general) than those who have no issues. So it is skewed.  But it does make some of us concerned/aware of a potential issue.

It is wonderful to hear that your online orders have no issues!


----------

